# acoustic dilemma



## G-lover (Mar 18, 2008)

Greetings all, this is my first post and I hope that you will be able to give me some direction on a problem I have:
My Garrison G-40 CE is cracked through from the sound hole down to past the bridge to the bottom of the body. It is also cracked on both sides of the neck. I only noticed the damage after a house party I was at and while I was having some humidification issues, it was nowhere near this kind of damage. So, who in Edmonton does good repair work and if my Garrison is not economically repairable, what should I replace it with? My budget is around
$1k but there is some wiggle room. I have a few options in mind but am open to suggestions.

1) Babicz Spider or Tribeca cut-away.
2) Larrivee LV-03 unamped cutaway and I'll mic it when I gig (and destroy my budget...)
3) Takamine EG523SC

I like innovation if it works and want to support cdn guitar builders which is why I bought the Garrison. Having had a look around this site I suspect I've come to the right place for advice. My thanks in advance.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

that isn't uncommon on those guitars in my experience. the store i worked at had a few such issues. the owner of garrison seemed very genuinely interested in making great guitars, and would replace them under warantee. they've now been sold to gibson. what that will do to any attempt at a warantee claim is something i couldn't guess at. it's a humidification issue, and gibson may decide so, but i've seen others do it, and severe stuff at that. i theorize it's the bracing unit does not expand and contract with the wood, and that they're going to have to do some serious work on the materials or design to correct the problem overall, if it is possible to correct.

if you're replacing the guitar, get the larrivee, hands down. you can have a pickup installed when you're flush again. you won't regret the decision at all. see if you can find a used one on the market.


----------



## onewiley3 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Gig guitar*

I agree with the previous poster about opting for the Larrivee. BUT, I honestly do believe that for gigging, it's hard to beat a Takamine. Ask Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi G-Lover, welcome aboard. sorry to hear your bad luck. hope you make a decision soon and get back to playing.
cheers
gerry


----------



## mykey (Jul 19, 2007)

Why would you say Larrivee hands down? Have you tried the other two guitars? What are you basing this on, a name? You don't even know what the OP's criteria are.

I'm not saying that Larrivee's are bad guitars but I just don't like people who give opinions without providing any argument to support their reasoning. G-Lover could have just as easily used www.googlefight.com to tell him which guitar to purchase.

My suggestion is simple. Just play all of them and pick the one you think feels and sounds the best to you. As long as you are happy, it won't matter what others think.

As for advice, to avoid having another guitar crack on you, I'd look for handmade (not just handbuilt) guitars. Guitars in which all the components (i.e. bracing, body/sides, neck, etc...) are handmade are less prone to cracks as the process of building a guitar by hand takes longer, allowing the wood to expand/shrink gradually, at a more natural pace. Technology is great for making guitars quicker and cheaper but nothing beats a handmade guitar. At your price point that'll be hard to come by so look for something used.

Of course, if you're asking which is a better investment, then yes, get the Larrivee


----------



## G-lover (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello and thank you to all of you who have replied thus far. My problem is this; I've tried the Tak and the Larrivee and really like them both. Unless I am heading down to the States soon, I won't be able to try the Babicz. I've listened to the youtube posts on this guitar and it seems like a good deal, but... reveiws and badly repro'ed 8-bit sound tells me nearly nothing. I would have to order it online and if I hate it, ship it back, which seems a big PITA. Some of the technology Babicz uses on it's guitars is being used on the new Martin OM-CRE so I suspect the technology can't be bad if Martin is adopting it.. Has anyone tried one of Babicz' guitars and if so, what did they think? 
If I had the budget, I would go for a handmade guitar, but how realistic is it that I'll be able to find such a beast, unless it's the fabled guitar under Johnny's bed that his Mom is selling since he moved away.... If budget were no object, I'd be looking at a Manzer or a Ryan Bevel, or maybe a vintage Martin D-28, but since I don't have that kind of cash they'll be dreams for a while yet. I leaning toward the Larivee but I still have to get the Garrison assessed for a repair. That'll probably be in two weeks. Thanks again!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Wow*

That sounds more of a party problem then humidity, one crack and even two I would have said more than possible but it sounds more like someone just got carried away with your ax, which is to bad not sure the Garrison would be cost effective to repair, and while I really like Larrivee's if your kooking for a work horse for playing on stage with well I would stick with the Tak, sorry I have never tried the other guitar you mentioned so can offer no opinion on it.
As for a hand built guitar, well I don't think your budget is going to come close and I am not sure I would take my handbuilts out on a stage,recording studio, yes but not to play on a stage ( I'd be to afraid of someone accidently whatever to it ) I would also look at other brands these days the Chinese guitars being made are to shabby and some are just down right great guitars, but lkike in all guitars you have to look.
Good luck which ever way you go and put your babies away at the next party I would even lock them in a truck.Ship


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

mykey said:


> Why would you say Larrivee hands down? Have you tried the other two guitars? What are you basing this on, a name? You don't even know what the OP's criteria are.


because i've played thousands of guitars in my life, and i've always been impressed with l'arivee's fit and finish. my first expensive guitar was a takamine, and she was a great guitar (got stolen in timmins). now i have an alvarez and a santa cruz. great guitars too... but i'll tell you there were a few $1500 l'arrivees that i had to think carefully about passing over in favour of my alvarez. which also leads me to mention alvarez guitars. the yairi's are some of the best guitars being made today, if the OP can find some (axe in edmonton used to be a dealer), they're well worth checking out. oh, and yes, i've played babicz guitars (even the prototype, at the NAMM booth a few years ago.. i have to say i wasn't floored.. but then the environment made it tough to really listen), and tons of takamines (and these ARE a great stage guitar, nothing against either brand). the thing is, are you buying a stage guitar (as in, does the OP have a bourgeois at home, and needs a plug in guitar to beat around), or are you buying an everything guitar... i'd argue that l'arrivee makes a consistently better "everything" guitar.




mykey said:


> I'm not saying that Larrivee's are bad guitars but I just don't like people who give opinions without providing any argument to support their reasoning. G-Lover could have just as easily used www.googlefight.com to tell him which guitar to purchase.


that's ok by me, i have lots of friends, i can live without another one 



mykey said:


> My suggestion is simple. Just play all of them and pick the one you think feels and sounds the best to you. As long as you are happy, it won't matter what others think.


while this is excellent advice (and it's exactly the advice i've given numerous times here, and on other forums), the OP asked for opinions between those models, so that's what i gave him. ultimately, if the OP buys a guitar strictly because some random internet troll tells him to, then he's got bigger problems than which guitar to buy. 



mykey said:


> As for advice, to avoid having another guitar crack on you, I'd look for handmade (not just handbuilt) guitars. Guitars in which all the components (i.e. bracing, body/sides, neck, etc...) are handmade are less prone to cracks as the process of building a guitar by hand takes longer, allowing the wood to expand/shrink gradually, at a more natural pace. Technology is great for making guitars quicker and cheaper but nothing beats a handmade guitar. At your price point that'll be hard to come by so look for something used.
> 
> Of course, if you're asking which is a better investment, then yes, get the Larrivee


this is untrue. the attention to the wood drying process is one of the main factors in how well a guitar will survive extremes of humidity and temperature. this is something you will find on a boutique guitar more often, but then you're also looking at $3000 plus. that being said, i've seen plenty of cracked handmade guitars (my santa cruz comes to mind, or any of the legions of wonderful old martins out there). also, let me get this straight, you come out all guns a-blazin' about how the OP should forget silly considerations like brand, and buy the guitar that feels the best, but then add that no mass produced guitar can compete with a handbuilt? you're contradicting yourself there, aren't you?


----------



## G-lover (Mar 18, 2008)

Suttree, Ship and Mykey, Thanks! I think irrespective of what happens with the Garrison, I will start looking for either a Larrivee or one of the Godin products. Since this would be my primary "home and recording" guitar vice the one going to the parties, It will be more secure. I am very interested in luthery and repairs, having set the action and building my own saddles for years now. Maybe I'll use the Garrison as my guinea pig for top repairs (and find a couple of yard sale specials to practice on first...).I know Axe has the Seagulls and I have always liked the tone of the cedar tops as much as spruce. I do tend to use the internet for research but I still realize that ultimately you have to hold it in your hot, sweaty little hands to see if the guitar fits your requirements. So where do I find a Larrivee for a decent price in Edmonton? :0)


----------



## mykey (Jul 19, 2007)

suttree said:


> because i've played thousands of guitars in my life, and i've always been impressed with l'arivee's fit and finish. my first expensive guitar was a takamine, and she was a great guitar (got stolen in timmins). now i have an alvarez and a santa cruz. great guitars too... but i'll tell you there were a few $1500 l'arrivees that i had to think carefully about passing over in favour of my alvarez. which also leads me to mention alvarez guitars. the yairi's are some of the best guitars being made today, if the OP can find some (axe in edmonton used to be a dealer), they're well worth checking out. oh, and yes, i've played babicz guitars (even the prototype, at the NAMM booth a few years ago.. i have to say i wasn't floored.. but then the environment made it tough to really listen), and tons of takamines (and these ARE a great stage guitar, nothing against either brand). the thing is, are you buying a stage guitar (as in, does the OP have a bourgeois at home, and needs a plug in guitar to beat around), or are you buying an everything guitar... i'd argue that l'arrivee makes a consistently better "everything" guitar.


That's a much stronger opinion that no one can argue with. It'll help the OP much more than just saying "get the Larrivee hands down".



suttree said:


> that's ok by me, i have lots of friends, i can live without another one


I apologize. I didn't mean to sound like I didn't like you specifically. I just don't like opinions without any supporting arguments. I'm glad you have lots of friends 



suttree said:


> while this is excellent advice (and it's exactly the advice i've given numerous times here, and on other forums), the OP asked for opinions between those models, so that's what i gave him. ultimately, if the OP buys a guitar strictly because some random internet troll tells him to, then he's got bigger problems than which guitar to buy.


You may have given the OP your preference but I disagree that it was an opinion. You shouldn't be surprised how easily people take the advice of some random internet troll and buy a guitar just because everyone said that brand is best, especially if you're giving the same advice here and on other forums.



suttree said:


> this is untrue. the attention to the wood drying process is one of the main factors in how well a guitar will survive extremes of humidity and temperature. this is something you will find on a boutique guitar more often, but then you're also looking at $3000 plus. that being said, i've seen plenty of cracked handmade guitars (my santa cruz comes to mind, or any of the legions of wonderful old martins out there).


How is what I said untrue? An ideal wood drying process would take longer to allow for the wood to move. Building a guitar by hand lets you do this at every step of the process as opposed to a machine built guitar that's built in a day. I never said handmade boutique guitars were cheap. That's why i said at his pricepoint it would be hard to find, but still not impossible (just very close to).

Yes you are correct, even handmade guitars are prone to cracking. That's just the nature of working with organic materials. It's unpredictable. However, I would still put more faith in a handmade guitar not cracking than a machine made guitar if you took proper care of both (aside from manufacturing defects).



suttree said:


> also, let me get this straight, you come out all guns a-blazin' about how the OP should forget silly considerations like brand, and buy the guitar that feels the best, but then add that no mass produced guitar can compete with a handbuilt? you're contradicting yourself there, aren't you?


I think you need to re-read my post. My post was not about one brand being better/worse than another. I never said forget silly considerations like brand. If I did, then why would I end by recommending the OP get a Larrivee for investment reasons? Clearly that means the Larrivee brand is better, warranted or not. I directed my question to you asking why you would just recommend a brand, especially without any arguments to support your recommendation. I gave my reasoning as to why I think a handmade guitar is better. If you disagree then that's your opinion. There is no contradiction with what I said.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I just picked up a Babicz dreadnought rosewood cutaway with an engelmann spruce top and the L.R Baggs imix pickup. 
http://www.hudsonvalleyguitars.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=123
It sounds fantastic, but unfortunately the clips on the site are terrible. Those are not what the guitars sound like at all. 
It's loud, big and clear. I've been playing a taylor 414ce for awhile now, which is also a great guitar but even my wife remarked that the babicz sounds bigger and warmer with better clarity.
It reminds me very much of a Santa Cruz I played awhile ago, but as far as unplugged acoustic tone it's closer to a martin than a taylor.
It has a thin neck from back to front, maybe too thin for some but it fits my hand well and I can get the action so low that you can shred on it without buzzing or high enough to play slide on in a matter of seconds with no loss of tuning or pitch.
I haven't played the Taylor in a few days and am honestly thinking of selling it to get a babicz spider.
Whatever the logic is behind these guitars, it's not a gimmick.
Unfortunately there aren't any babicz dealers in Canada at this point so I bought mine online.


----------



## DForbes (Jan 5, 2009)

*Cracked garrison*

Where is the crack in your Garrison? I have had three garrisons with cracks. All were G4CE models. Two had cracks in the soundhole right in the top seam. This is a fairly easy repair and worth having done. The third one had a crack in the back seam (Sapelle back). Garrison covered the first two but by the time the third cracked...Gibson had taken over and they will do absolutely nothing for you.

It might be a humidity issue but I humidified all my guitars at 45% and store them in a humidity controlled room. 

I had the same crack in a friends Garrison...a G30GC-CE. Sound hole top seam. That was a simple repair. I raised the humidity for the guitar, used Lutheir epoxy in the seam spit...clamped. Let dry. Perfect.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

DForbes said:


> Where is the crack in your Garrison? I have had three garrisons with cracks. All were G4CE models. Two had cracks in the soundhole right in the top seam. This is a fairly easy repair and worth having done. The third one had a crack in the back seam (Sapelle back). Garrison covered the first two but by the time the third cracked...Gibson had taken over and they will do absolutely nothing for you.
> 
> It might be a humidity issue but I humidified all my guitars at 45% and store them in a humidity controlled room.
> 
> I had the same crack in a friends Garrison...a G30GC-CE. Sound hole top seam. That was a simple repair. I raised the humidity for the guitar, used Lutheir epoxy in the seam spit...clamped. Let dry. Perfect.


After re-reading the thread and seeing the comments about the different G model Garrisons that have cracked, I think the Canadian made models had these issues. The A (asian) models seem to be free from these issues. That being said, the A models didn't have the full griffith brace system, they just had the top brace, so perhaps that was partly to blame. Anyway, the A400ce that I had was free of cracks, but had some other issues that were fixable(see my previous post).
I also own a Babicz guitar and have owned a Tak. similar model to the one in the original post. They are/were disappointing compared to the Garrison. I wish I still had the Garrison. I really don't think much of guitar warranties. If the guitar wasn't made properly.. get rid of it... a replacement will probably just do the same thing.. IMHO.


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll go against the grain here and discourage you from Larrivee. My larrivee was my first "good" all wood guitar and I tried everything to change it for the better. I installed a bone nut and saddle, all kinds of strings etc. I now know that they are heavily overbuilt with a bracing system designed to reduce warranty claims at the expense of decent tone. My larrivee sounds sterile....no soul, no warmth. When you dig in it stills offers nothing. My only consolation is that I installed a K&K and its OK plugged in. I would sell but after the $ I put, I'd lose too much. Look around..play lots and find something that "moves you" but keep away from the numerous overbuilt geets out there.


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you checked out Godin/ Art & Lutherie? They've got great hand-made guitars and most of them are well within your price range.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

zeebee said:


> I'll go against the grain here and discourage you from Larrivee. My larrivee was my first "good" all wood guitar and I tried everything to change it for the better. I installed a bone nut and saddle, all kinds of strings etc. I now know that they are heavily overbuilt with a bracing system designed to reduce warranty claims at the expense of decent tone. My larrivee sounds sterile....no soul, no warmth. When you dig in it stills offers nothing. My only consolation is that I installed a K&K and its OK plugged in. I would sell but after the $ I put, I'd lose too much. Look around..play lots and find something that "moves you" but keep away from the numerous overbuilt geets out there.


Its kinda funny with Larrivees. Everyone seems to rave about them (especially on the Acoustic Guitar Forum) but I kinda feel the same way as Zeebee here. I've never been blown away by one - they've all just felt kinda ... "blah". Admittedly, most of the ones I've tried have been in the Long and McQuade in Ottawa, where the acoustics guitars are in awful shape - not set-up and ancient strings on them. I also tried a couple of higher end Larrivees in another Ottawa store though, and they didn't do much for me either.

I'm not trying to rile up members here who have, and love, their Larrivees. Just that I'm still waiting to be blown away by one.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Its kinda funny with Larrivees. Everyone seems to rave about them (especially on the Acoustic Guitar Forum) but I kinda feel the same way as Zeebee here. I've never been blown away by one - they've all just felt kinda ... "blah". Admittedly, most of the ones I've tried have been in the Long and McQuade in Ottawa, where the acoustics guitars are in awful shape - not set-up and ancient strings on them. I also tried a couple of higher end Larrivees in another Ottawa store though, and they didn't do much for me either.
> 
> I'm not trying to rile up members here who have, and love, their Larrivees. Just that I'm still waiting to be blown away by one.


Been there, seen that, done that. I have to agree with you. Generally, the big concensus is, is that you get more bang for your buck with a Larrivee. Is that really a good reason to choose a Larrivee over somebody else, I don't think so.

I bought my Larrivee parlor in October mostly because Taylor doesn't make a parlor of the same kind of quality. I really like my Larrivee parlor, but must admit to having been blown away when I changed her strings recently.

I find, that a lot of Larrivees sound flat compared to other manufacturers. This may be because they have ancient strings on them and have been sitting in the shops for ages. Don't know.

PS you should have around the Larrivee Forum where all the Larrivee fanatics live. AGF is for Taylor freaks generally.


----------



## G-lover (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey All, Been a while since I checked back here. To answer some of the questions, my G40CE cracked on either side of the fretboard from the soundhole and a largish crack running from below the high e string to the bridge. The Acoustic Guitar Shop in Edmonton (Whyte Ave) had it in the humidifier cabinet for 6 weeks before the crack "healed" sufficiently to glue it (as well as dressed the frets, rebuilt the saddle, and cleaned up some damage I caused modding the bridge to accomodate some Tusq pins, $300) . They mentioned that this is an ongoing problem ,especially during dry Alberta winters, so much so that I built a humidifier cabinet of my own using a Rubbermaid closet, thermo/hygrometer from The Source, and a large Tupperware container full of those water retaining crystals that florists use to keep flowers in. It only keeps the cabinet about 10% above the room but it's enough to keep the worst of the damage at bay until I can engineer a better solution. The fact the house humidifier wasn't hooked up didn't help (rental). I'm still looking for another guitar, maybe a Rainsong (no issues with humidity...:smile


----------



## Adirondack (Mar 14, 2009)

Greeting to everyone here,

This is my 1st time writing something here after I had gone to the "For New User".

G-Lover. Sorry to hear about what happened to your guitar. While most of you in the Northern Hemisphere are too worried about the cold & the dry weather, Guitar owners near the equator are fighting another similar battle. You wet yours, we dry ours.

I'd seen 2 mirrored cracks just as long as yours. Looks like the cause was from mishandling during transportation. The impact is from the bridge with the guitar still in the box & there's no wear & tear on the outside of the carton box. Over stacking? 

It's a Blue, satin finish A&L 6 strings solid cedar top w/o electronics. Cracks was at an inch before the tip of the bridge wings, stopped at the main X bracing below & almost reach the end block at the lower bout. The matte finish is very thin. It still sounded good. Nothing else on the guitar except this 2 cracks & I do not notice any significant lost of volume when compared to another similar model. It still sounded good & a guy bought it for ~80 Singapore $ after sitting around for a month or 2 in the shop. 380S$ when new. Man, how you guys built guitars. It's fantastic. 

As for your choice of guitar G-Lover, I would say, go for a Larrivee. Wood is getting scarce. It's worth the trouble taking care & loving guitars. 

Also, Larrivee has the most effective, reliable truss-rod I ever known. 

If a Rainsong captivates you, try also a CA (composite acoustic) or Ovation.

Happy guitar hunting. Phew, Hope it's not too long.


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

G-Lover...

Since you are in Edmonton (I am too) I'll give you a word of warning about buying Takamines and certain other brands here in Alberta... a warning you probably don't really need as it seems you are more aware than I was about the proper care of an acoustic guitar, but this info might be of use to others. I bought 2 different model Taks last year and had to return both of them due to a hump in the neck/fretboard where the neck meets the body... creating a S curve in the fretboard which was causing fretting out between the 8th and 12th fret. You can't fix an "S" in a neck with the truss and such shaped necks should be avoided at all costs unless you want to pay for a fret job to file the frets down from the 12th fret and on... a cost a buyer shouldn't have to incur on a brand new off the shelf instrument. I noticed this issue as soon as I got the guitar home and immediately returned it. They didn't have another of the same "G" model so I looked at other G models they had. I soon realized that every Tak no matter what the price or where it was made (even the over 1000 dollar Japanese made ones) has this issue to some extent. I ended up taking a different G model that seemed to have only a small amount of the issue and I figured I could live with it (they wouldn't do a complimentary or warranty fret job on it, wanted 100 bucks... and this is to take a new one out of the store which should be in playable condition in the first place). The hump was almost negligible at first but over the winter it got worse and became basically unplayable. The manager of this particular store was really cool because he knew what probablems I'd been having purchasing Taks from them and gave me a full refund after owning the guitar almost 5 months.

Until recently I have sworn that Ill never buy another Tak (recently saw a $1200 Japanese made Takamine 12 string in a pawn shop that was doing the same thing)... but I had a revelation the other day... I have been looking for an acoustic this past week and, while on the Taylor website, I was reading through their tech sheets and discovered what I think was the problem which, as many here will already probably know from what I described, is a lack of humidity. And such neck hump issue is exactly once of the symptoms mentioned in the Taylor article and can be corrected by re-humidifying the guitar.

It's too bad that I've been blaming this on Takamine all along when I should have been blaming it on Alberta climate and my lack of knowledge at the time about proper care for an acoustic guitar. It's just too bad that the stores in Alberta that sell these don't seem to understand this either because they are being sold like this right out of the store.

Sorry about writing a novel about this, but I've been wanting to share this experience ever since it happened and couldn't find any anecdotal evidence on the web of anyone else having this issue with Takamines so I just kind of forgot about it. Then, with what I found out with my research over the past week, and seeing you are in Edmonton and looking to purchase a new acoustic, I thought it might be time to share the experience. Looks like you've already got a firm knowledge about the humidity thing though and have taken measures to counter act it. Just wanted to give anyone who lives here or in a similar climate (especially with our winters) a warning about issues you are likely to encounter with Takamine, Tanglewood, Alvarez and other imports and what preventions can be taken.

For what it's worth, I bought a Seagull 2 days ago, in a small part because it will already be climatized to Canada (maybe not so much to Alberta though) and I will be taking proper care of it. (I'm already searching for the best "in-case" humidifying solution that can be bought locally). I mostly bought it though for the quality/sound vs. price and wanting to support a Canadian company


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*The Alberta Hump is not a XXX activity!*

Those of us who have been in the guitar community for a long while refer to the 12 fret bump as the "Alberta Hump". 

Interesting that my Martins, 1920, 1922, 1929, 1924, 1937, 1947, 1953 1953, 1964 and 1966, had never seen a humidified environment till the 90s and most of them are without cracks.


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

The Alberta hump... very interesting. Wish I knew about that a year ago! I feel like going down to that store and asking them WTF they are doing with all their acoustics out in the open in the main store area 

EDIT:
The other 2 main stores here (including the one where I just bought my Seagull) have theirs in closed rooms that I would assume are climate controlled... I will ask next time I'm there!


----------



## G-lover (Mar 18, 2008)

*The search continues*

Hey all,
I had forgotten about this thread I started! My bad! Update:
Still looking for a replacement for the "G" and am considering putting it up for sale. It still sounds really good and the work that went into it made it even better to play but I've always had my heart set on a Martin and after playing this summer on what is probably the most doghouse looking, sweetest sounding D-28 I've ever come across (At least 30 yrs old, mismatched mahogany chunk on the back, bottom bout where the hole was repaired on the back, a slope from the nut to the twelfth fret you could go sledding on...The only guitars I can think of that come close are that thing Willie Nelson persists on playing and Glen Hansard's beaten Tak in Once), a cherry Larrivee LV-09, and watching Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds absolutely rocking a pair of assorted Martins and Taylors on Blu-Ray I've concluded that once the Garrison is off to a good home I'll take that money and put it toward a Martin. Now anyone know where the best place for used D series Martins in Alberta might be?


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

You shipping that G? What are you asking?

I have G50 dread. I love it. Play it once a week in a room with a Martin, a Gibson, and a nice Simon and Patrick. It fits right in. 

Got it fairly recently brand new right in your price range too - less actually, and that was delivered and tax in. 

If you haven't fallen out of love with Garrison, call L.A. Music in Mississauga. 

If you have, there is a guy on Kijiji in Sudbury with some pretty inexpensive second hand Martins for sale. He might ship them.


----------

